# Tight Waistbands and IBS?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

This might sound strange, but does anyone else find that having a tight waistband can exacerbate your IBS? Or am I imagining things? Karen


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

No, you;re right...even for people who don't have IBS, too tight clothing around the waist can cause indigestion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Karen,Yes, I too have that problem. I can only wear elastic waistbands. What a handicap! And if the waistband is too tight, I get gassy....and well, I don't need to go any further with this. I have been on Lotronex for about 10 days now(2 pills daily) and the urgencey feeling has subsided. Now I only go to the BR once in the am and the rest of the day I seem to be BR free! I hope it lasts!Michele


----------



## squonk (Oct 12, 1999)

couldn't you just buy pants that aren't too tight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi KarenWe discussed this very topic a few weeks ago and lots of us have problems with wearing waistbands and resort to wearing TENTS!!!! Many said that they change pant sizes (going up a couple) during each day and put this down to bloating! I wonder if the men have the same problem & if so how do they get round it? Mind you men tend to wear their pants "low slung" ... are hipsters the answer?Roz


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Squonk - my waist can increase by several inches if I eat the wrong thing. This can make even loose pants tight around the waist for awhile. There are some really nice stretch fabrics out now. They all carry a big tag that says "stretch" on it. 'French Dressing' is a brand that has a good selection of casual pants (no I don't work for the company). They fit well but have enough "give" in them to allow for expansion when you need it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

I do not wear anything tight around my waist-all my jeans are the elastic waist strech jeans. I had being bound in and found it will make me 100% worse if I even try to be THAT fashionable. Comfort before fashion anyday~!------------------Here's to pain free days!SandiIBS/D For 20+ years


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Being a male, it's hard to find anything comfortable that stays on. I often have excessive bloating and distention. I could never stand a tight waistband. Not that is makes the bloating worse or better; it just makes it MUCH more noticable, and I definitely focus more on the bloating and become more aware of it. It's a terrible thing for those of us with very sensitive colons.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Heres to long shirts! Ive gained some weight it seems or Im bloated to feel like Ive gained 40lbs :} thereforeI cant really buy a new wardrobe so I always unbuckle the first button on my pants.I notice tight clothes definately make me more uncomfortable.You are not alone!Kill the spandex!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

This has really been a problem for me too. Yes, you can buy pants in a larger size, but then on the days when I'm not as bloated they are kinda large for me. I definitely get more stomach pain with even a slightly snug waistband. So, I try to buy pants that fit me lower on the hips, and there are a lot of nice pants that have stretchy material in them and they still look cool....I just found some nice pants at Express, they're stretchy, but they don't "look" stretchy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

When I get an IBS flare-up and bloat up, I have to take off my bra and loosen everything arund my waist!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

gee! and I thought I was the only one who can't wear anything around my waist, thank god for these long dresses!!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Oh do I ever relate to that!! If I bloat when I am in "normal fitting pants", they get so tight that I end up in excruciating pain. Sometimes just sitting down too long kills me too. Most of my pants are elastic waistbands but when everything is dirty I have to wear my normal pants and then I bloat......UGH!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

I too cant wear tight waist bands i am a man so i wear sweat pants below my belly most of the time but i found if i have to dress up i where loss pant with suspenders or elastic waist pants


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Yep... 9 days out of ten I'm wearing either loose dresses or overalls. I have three pairs of pants, a skirt, and a pair of shorts that I can wear on "good" days. And I feel okay if I wear elastic waistbands (on, say exercise shorts) no more than an hour or so in a day. So I can exercise as long as I change immediately after. These long, floaty dresses are not good on a bicycle or weight machine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

I have an aweful time with "regular" pants. If I buy pants to fit my belly, I look ridiculus! Do you know what a size 18 looks like on the rest of the body is a 12 or 14! It's not pretty.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, I thought I was the only one who intentionally bought clothes that are too big for me. I have had friends that have asked me why I don't buy pants that "fit right"-(I am very petite so I guess it is real noticeable). But I just can't have anything around my waist-even underwear has to be bikini. I am IBS-C so I guess it affects all types.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I have found that the "low riding" pants that are in right now actually feel better. They sit on your hips not your waist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

Wow, I'm happy to see I'm certainly NOT the only one! (Well, "happy" isn't really the right word; you know what I mean!)The last time I wore dressy tuck-in pants, even though I started out feeling fine as far as IBS went, I ended the evening with the buttons undone, the blouse out, and in pain from gas. This turned into a bad flare-up which lasted the next 4 weeks.Hardly worth keeping myself in shape just to wear baggy clothes anyhow. :<


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

Me too! I can't wear anything that fits tight below my ribcage. I have lower right side pain that gets worse with any kind of pressure in that area. I also stay sore inside my colon, like the kind of soreness you feel when you have a sore muscle, only on the inside. I used to live in tight fitting jeans; now I can't wear them.


----------

